# Belly dancing is MY cure.



## MrsSunGoddess (Nov 28, 2007)

I have to share my love of belly dance and it's benefits. A little back ground, I'm a SSBBW, 42 yrs old and hate any form of exercise, for the most part. Last year, I developed an ankle issue, but never went to the doctor ... in the mean time, some coworkers invited me to a belly dance class, strictly for fun. I was hooked immediately, it's not only been beneficial to my body, but empowering as a woman as well. Six months of classes, has basically made me a new woman, my ankle and knees have never felt better. I belong to a BBW Belly Dance yahoo group and many of the members have expressed similar experiences, no more back pain, no more ankle pain, no more pain at all. I'm not saying it's a fix all, but I do feel the difference, when I don't go to class regularly. Another thing I love about belly dance is many of the dancers actually have a belly and dance proudly. It's empowering to be in such control of your body, isolating one portion at a time or letting it all go. Give it a try, it's changed my life.


----------



## loves2laugh (Nov 29, 2007)

oh i love belly dancing too! i had to stop though because it actually hurt my knees- i want to start up again and maybe modify it by slowing down and NOT JUMPING from one leg to another!

enjoy!


----------



## PamelaLois (Dec 3, 2007)

OH, I so want to try this!!! My park district offers belly dancing classes and I think you have inspired me to join up for the winter session! It looks like fun. I also have knee and ankle issues which forced me to give up on martial arts a few years back because I couldn't jump around anymore. I have been looking for a new exercise regime because walking is boring, even when I take my cat and get laughs from the neighbors.


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Dec 4, 2007)

I'm glad to hear it, I didn't expect to like it as much as I do. I do have some limitations, given my size, but I find ways around it or my teacher will give me an alternative - there is just no way at 350+ pounds, I'll be able to do much on my toes. Regardless, it's been amazing, both physically and spiritually.


----------



## babyjeep21 (Dec 4, 2007)

I would love to try something like this. Admittedly, I'm not very coordinated, but hey it couldn't hurt to try... Right? Also, a friend of a friend is into hooping. I've seen some of her videos and she is amazing. I think it's similar to belly dancing and looks like a ton of fun! Not to mention, it'd be good exercise!

Check it out:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ih5lrwtfs4A

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iBRSx0J-w0c


----------



## HottiMegan (Dec 4, 2007)

I have been tempted for many years to join a group here in chico. They perform at our weekly downtown market and it's women of all shapes, sizes and age. It just looks like a ton of fun


----------



## Risible (Dec 4, 2007)

There are bellydance exercise CDs available too. I used to bellydance - it's a fun and challenging way to get in your cardio, isometric and stretching exercise needs. Plus, your man will sure appreciate any skills developed in this area!


----------



## HottiMegan (Dec 4, 2007)

I have seen a pair of sister belly dancers on pbs and they sell videos. I was tempted to get one but my living room is too tiny to do any sort of exercise.


----------



## Risible (Dec 4, 2007)

HottiMegan said:


> I have seen a pair of sister belly dancers on pbs and they sell videos. I was tempted to get one but my living room is too tiny to do any sort of exercise.



Megan, I was living in a second-floor apartment with a small living room when I was doing the bellydancing. It's true I didn't have room for much traveling movement, but I could certainly practice the isolation techniques that are so vital to bellydancing - movements of hips, belly, arms and head. Moving those big muscles worked up a sweat, too.


----------



## HottiMegan (Dec 4, 2007)

That is definately true. I am still tempted to join the group here locally. I think it would be fun to get away from the menfolk for a couple hours a week and do some me time


----------



## Risible (Dec 4, 2007)

HottiMegan said:


> That is definately true. I am still tempted to join the group here locally. I think it would be fun to get away from the menfolk for a couple hours a week and do some me time



I bellydanced for about five years and went to several of the annual conventions staged by the So Cal local bellydance society. In all that time, I believe I only saw one guy bellydance. There weren't even that many men in the crowds.


----------



## HottiMegan (Dec 4, 2007)

Hmm never even thought of guys belly dancing, it'd be kind of hard i bet since their hips are built differently from us. I meant my menfolk. I am surrounded by men at home. My husband, son and male cat  I dont have any girlfriends to spend time with so this might be something fun. Especially now that I need more exercise since i'm exercising for two


----------



## Outsidethebox (Dec 11, 2007)

Ohmagoodness, I love belly dancing! So much fun. I miss taking classes though (can't afford them anymore). The women in my class were amazing. Usually when I've been stuck with girls all day (like in beauty school ::shudder: they all bitch, whine, and talk smack. These ladies though, they were loving, supportive and not afraid to compliment or give constructive criticism. The dance itself is beautiful too. My only problem: feeling self conscious with the costuming. I dance tribal style, and I have seen so many lovely tribal style dancers of all sizes with their bellies proudly bared, and I think they are soooo beautiful. But I'm not brave enough, I just don't feel as confident as they seem too.


----------



## Neen (Jan 3, 2008)

Ooh! I want to buy a bellydance dvd now! I can't wait!


----------



## bexy (Jan 3, 2008)

*i really really want to learn to tapdance but no one will come to a class with me  i keep thinking i will just go on my own and then get too scared lol *


----------

